
Ask HN: Resume for Software Developers? - Phillips126
I graduated from college with a degree in graphic design, however, toward the end of my college education I took some web development courses and discovered an interest for programming. After graduating I took a short-term job as a web designer for a tiny company that made basic static websites for local Mom &amp; Pop shops - they eventually went out of business (poor management).<p>I relocated back to my home town (small, rural, lack of jobs) due to my Wife&#x27;s career and took a job in graphic design at a printing company. The small company had a lack of order&#x2F;revenue tracking software so using my prior knowledge began to build something during my down time.  Over time I built a really powerful tool - but more importantly re-ignited the passion for programming.<p>After 5 years at the print company, I took a job at a company as a web developer.  A year later the company created a new &quot;Software Department&quot; where I became employee #1, later hiring a second developer. We built products and tools for internal use and eventually were given the option to work remote.  Happiness, productivity, work-life balance was an all time high.  Recently we were told we needed to return on-site and I am struggling. I&#x27;ve decided to look for alternative employment.<p>Having come from a graphic design background, I have built up a decent portfolio of artwork; seeking a software position, I really don&#x27;t have much to show.  I have a GitHub account but its pretty empty.  My resume hasn&#x27;t been updated in a long time as well.  What should I focus on? Should I create a bunch of GitHub projects? When interviewing how do you showcase the work you&#x27;ve done - is it even important? What should I do to make myself more hire-able in the competitive field of Software Development?
======
indexedzero
I think you referencing to past projects, or things you did would be a good
start. Nowadays online portfolios are a thing. Since you said you have
programming knowledge, you can create a website and showcase what you can do
there. ^^

